# ML Hunt Success



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

Bit late posting this but it has been a busy week. Here is a little buck I killed Saturday of the ML hunt last week. I realize it is a small buck but by shooting it I think I hooked a kid inot hunting gor life.

I have a kid next door named Zander who is 9 years old his family doesn't hunt and he has an older brother that is somewhat anti hunting. Zander has watched me go hunting over the years and has always asked questions about what i was doing. This year on the Archery hunt i let him tag along thinking that after a couple trips he would get bored with it. i was wrong. He got totally into it though and had a great time. He ended up bow hunting several days with me and came with me on the ML hunt as well. I had been passing small bucks on the archery and the first part of the ML hunt but Zander was really bugging me to kill something so he could see what it was like. On Saturday afternoon of the Ml hunt we were sneaking along a ridge and this two point stepped out below us at about 70 yards. I told Zander to get ready. I shot and he ran 15 yards and tipped over. Zander was pretty excited. He was a little grossed out by the field dressing but he was ok. He know wants to take hunters safety with my daughter next year. Pretty cool!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Very cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Heck yah, thats cool...


----------



## ultramagfan2000 (Nov 27, 2009)

Not many people are able to bring along neighbor kids anymore. To much liability or the parents are anti-hunters. Kudos and congratulations.


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

Good stuff! Congratulations! 8)


----------



## Briar Patch (Feb 1, 2010)

Good on ya! He's lookin' pretty stoked!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

good job!


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

Good job!!!!!!!!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome!! Sounds like you have the kid hooked deep. Keep taking him with you so he can form his own oppinion on hunting and decide for himself if thats what we wants to do. Too many parents these days don't want their kids in the field because of their own misconceptions.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Good deal, congrats on introducing a young man to the sport.


----------

